# Pics request - Makita RF1101KIT



## MeasureTwice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey all!

Seems like there aren't many people posting about this router, so it looks like this might be a long shot.

If anyone happens to have one of these, i'm very interested in seeing how the depth adjustment looks/operates on the Makita RF1101KIT plunge base. I've seen the owner's manual in pdf form, but it's only so helpful.

If anyone has this unit and doesn't mind spending the few minutes please post a pic or two to help me. It would be appreciated. Thanks.


Andrew
Brampton, Ontario, Canada
router(s) = coming soon!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Andrew

This maybe why, it's bit high for a router kit (300.oo bucks) when you can get a kit that's almost the same for 100.oo bucks and if you play it right for 90.oo bucks on sale plus the Craftsman has a bit more, lift kit built in and work lights ,dust pickup tube, etc.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=

===========


MeasureTwice said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Seems like there aren't many people posting about this router, so it looks like this might be a long shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## MeasureTwice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input, Bj, I appreciate it, however i'm trying to stay away from the big box store brands. The kit you link is priced at $200 Canadian. I can get "the same thing" with a Canadian Tire Mastercraft kit, for the same price, and a 5 year warranty ..... pass. 

I'm really trying to stick with brands I know or have heard hold very high regard from pro's I know in the bizz. Right now i'm between this Makita and the Bosch 1617EVSPK.

Again, THANKS for the thought.  I appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

BJ.... those Craftsman routers work also with the PC style bushings now don't they?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Donnie

Yep, they sure do right out of the case 

=====



DGK said:


> BJ.... those Craftsman routers work also with the PC style bushings now don't they?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

The Mastercraft is on the very low end of routers, I call it the eBay router..
The one below is not the same but ...it will show what they go for..the norm..

MASTER CRAFT M1R-KZ-8 1/4" PLUNGE CUT ROUTER - eBay (item 310265736449 end time Oct-30-10 11:53:05 PDT)


=========





MeasureTwice said:


> Thanks for the input, Bj, I appreciate it, however i'm trying to stay away from the big box store brands. The kit you link is priced at $200 Canadian. I can get "the same thing" with a Canadian Tire Mastercraft kit, for the same price, and a 5 year warranty ..... pass.
> 
> I'm really trying to stick with brands I know or have heard hold very high regard from pro's I know in the bizz. Right now i'm between this Makita and the Bosch 1617EVSPK.
> 
> Again, THANKS for the thought.  I appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Oct 26, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The Mastercraft is on the very low end of routers, I call it the eBay router..
> The one below is not the same but ...it will show what they go for..the norm..
> ...


You are mistaken. That is Master Craft. Note the distinction of two separate words, Master and Craft. 

I am talking about Mastercraft. It is a brand sold exclusively by Canadian Tire. It's the equivalent to Sears selling Craftsman. I'd post a link, but ..... rules. If you please ..... Google "canadian tire mastercraft 6810 router" and it should be the 3rd link down. Actually not a bad little unit.


EDIT - I had to remove your url ..... despite it being a quote. Wow.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It looks like the GMC I got off Amazon for 50.oo bucks new in the case with 3 bases also a low end router..  a brother of the Mastercraft

Mastercraft Maximum Fixed/Plunge Router | Canadian Tire
*****
http://www.amazon.com/GMC-ATBR1500-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1288242746&sr=1-1
****
Items Ordered Price
1 of: GMC ATBR1500 2 1/4 HP Router Kit With 3 Bases [Tools & Hardware]
Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC
$47.49


Item(s) Subtotal: $47.49
Shipping & Handling: $21.75
Super Saver Discount: -$21.75
-----
Total Before Tax: $47.49
Sales Tax: $0.00
-----
Total for This Shipment: $47.49

==========


MeasureTwice said:


> You are mistaken. That is Master Craft. Note the distinction of two separate words, Master and Craft.
> 
> I am talking about Mastercraft. It is a brand sold exclusively by Canadian Tire. It's the equivalent to Sears selling Craftsman. I'd post a link, but ..... rules. If you please ..... Google "canadian tire mastercraft 6810 router" and it should be the 3rd link down. Actually not a bad little unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Andrew, I can tell you I am very pleased with my pair of 1617 routers, in fact most of the forum moderators have owned and preferred Bosch. The 1617 design has been copied/modified by many major brands now including the Craftsman model BJ suggested. Keep in mind that the Bosch is an industrial quality model, not a home owner model like the Mastercraft or Craftsman. Some people prefer the less expensive models since they perform very well. I went with what I knew was a heavy duty router with all repair parts readily available. I hope you can get them in your hands to try out the feel before you buy. Each of us have our own preference in routers and most are pretty decent.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

MeasureTwice said:


> I'm really trying to stick with brands I know or have heard hold very high regard from pro's I know in the bizz. Right now i'm between this Makita and the Bosch 1617EVSPK.


Hi Andrew:

I've thrown out a box full of Craftsman. Not that they were bad product. I just couldn't get parts for them. CTC is taking a new tack with their tools. They're now trying to be price _and_ quality competitive. The "Maximum" label is comparable to most anything else on the market. But they lack the track record that the mainline brands do. They just haven't had tools of any quality level long enough to establish themselves. I think they're eventually targeting Ridgid as their prime competitor and price point potentially with lifetime guarantees.

Makita is Makita and in the world of conglomerate brands, all they produce is tools. Whereas Bosch is a stable and full of brands and cross branding etc.

Given that power tools seldom wear out, I've gotten parts from Makita for 30 year old tools with little or no problem. 

Be prepared to swap out bearings and brushes periodically and clean thoroughly from time to time and you'll find they'll give a lifetime of service. That said, parts are usually needed because a tool slipped off the bench or it got "loaned" to "your brother in law" or some other misfortune. Your objective is to make sure you can get parts down the road.

hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Andrew

Makita is the middle of the road for routers , not the best and not the bottom of the barrel , if you like plastic you will love the Makita, they have many down falls..

==========


----------



## MeasureTwice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the input. Lots to consider. I was able to "feel" a few more routers last night and it looks like the list has changed ..... for the fourth time this week. lol Looks like it's the 1617 versus the PC 895pk. (dammit why'd I have to see that thing!) 

Thanks.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

MeasureTwice said:


> Thank you all very much for the input. Lots to consider. I was able to "feel" a few more routers last night and it looks like the list has changed ..... for the fourth time this week. lol Looks like it's the 1617 versus the PC 895pk. (dammit why'd I have to see that thing!)
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Andrew:

No matter what you start with, you don't buy "one" router, you collect them. The 895PK according to PC website, 2 1/4HP, too small for skis without having to make a special baseplate, 10-23,000 rpm, no soft start, 1/4 & 1/2" chucks, 13.5 lbs, with "accessories" but not necessarily edge guide etc, and very expensive. You can get more router in the Hitachi M12V or the Makita 3612C for less money with greater versatility.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> Makita is the middle of the road for routers , not the best and not the bottom of the barrel , if you like plastic you will love the Makita, they have many down falls..


BJ most routers are mainly plastic anymore. Can you elaborate on your opinion of the other downfalls of the Makita brand?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Andrew

The PC 895 is a great router  with a lift kit built in..plus much more..
Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 895PK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Fixed and Plunge Base: Home Improvement

It's a bit high in price, that's why I suggest the Craftsman router kit so many times on the forum, it's only 100.oo bucks and you can use the ski jig on it right out of the box and it's not a tank of a router like the Hitachi M12V or the Makita 3612C, you will need to use 1/2" rods to support the tank routers for the ski setup.
It's true you will need to make a "special baseplate " for the PC but it's very easy to do ..

Note the bigger guide hole in the base plate ( 1.5" )so you can use the bigger brass guides easy..that's a real plus if you make your own base plates..unlike the Hitachi M12V or the Makita 3612C that use the funky steel guides..

see below

========





allthunbs said:


> Hi Andrew:
> 
> No matter what you start with, you don't buy "one" router, you collect them. The 895PK according to PC website, 2 1/4HP, too small for skis without having to make a special baseplate, 10-23,000 rpm, no soft start, 1/4 & 1/2" chucks, 13.5 lbs, with "accessories" but not necessarily edge guide etc, and very expensive. You can get more router in the Hitachi M12V or the Makita 3612C for less money with greater versatility.


----------



## Firetiger (Nov 22, 2005)

Bobj3, says "Makita is the middle of the road for routers"......I don't know what you base that on but I can tell you that in my (actual owner's) opinion it is at THE top end of routers. I own the RT1101D (D= d handle) and the 3612C and they are very good routers. Unfortunately they are priced high and I guess that Makita thinks it can charge more for top quality.....maybe they're right. There are other good routers on the market, that's for sure, but to say that Makita's are mediocre is......well, just not correct.


----------

